# The Bundersons



## tonyshuman (Jan 6, 2009)

With 2009 comes a new blog! Here is the old one: Happy Bunny Time , which should have introductions etc for everybun.

To start off the new year, I have some Christmas pics of my guys that I didn't get in time for the contest.

Frida and Benjamin by the tree:






Tony and Muffin (nobody was too pleased with the hat)





And last but not least, Petunia


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 7, 2009)

Aww, they're so cute. And Petunia AWW!!! Very nice chrissie pics by the way


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 6, 2009)

Happy First Gotcha Day Muffin!
:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwh cute christmas pics but now we need some updated pictures pleaassee!!!

I need my supply of Tony, Muffin, Ben and Frida cuteness


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 6, 2009)

No new pics, sorry. This is a quick post, just a few stories I wanted to share.

The other day, Frida woke us up by thumping constantly. It was about 6am (which is very early for us), on a Saturday. We couldn't do anything to make her calm down and we weren't sure what was causing it. That's the time she usually does her binky-fest in preparation for breakfast, so maybe she was just upset that we weren't paying attention to her performance. Anyway, I checked her out to make sure there was nothing medically wrong with her, and noticed her scent glands were gross. I cleaned those scent glands, at 6 on a Saturday morning. Now she knows better than to thump us awake! We would have fed her, but that just leads to being woken up earlier and earlier, in my experience.

Frida is such a spitfire! She attacked my foot the other day for no reason. Also, when we give the guys their daily treat, some she will take from my hand (yogies, papaya tabs, and the sort), but others she will only steal from Benjamin! If it's a carrot day, she will not take a carrot that's sitting right in front of her. Instead, she will steal the one that Benjamin has already started eating, and run away! I think she's letting him check it for poison for her. Her days as a wild bunny have caused her to not trust people, perhaps. She also throws the bits of hay she doesn't like across the cage.

Benjamin is adorable and puts up with all of Frida's strange antics. He has such a shiny coat now and is becoming very personable!

The other day, Tony jumped up on the couch while I was watching TV and decided to dig on the comforter I was snuggling in. This was a bit annoying, so I did the "calm down the bunny" trick where you put your hand over their ears. This did not work. After trying several times to calm him down, I had his face right next to mine while I tried the hand trick. Instead of calming down, he bit me right on the tip of the nose and ran away!

Also, this morning he was eating parsley and had green mess on his face from it. It was adorable, but alas no camera in sight.

Muffin has jumped up on the couch to be with me once or twice, but mostly she sits at my feet. She's such a sweet girl and is no longer afraid of the levels in their cage.

Petunia gets too many treats. She knows when it's time for the bunnies to be fed and sticks her nose out of her burrow waiting for some little bit of veggie to come her way too. She's healthy and the vet said she's very personable and outgoing.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 6, 2009)

Frida is funny, doesn't all royalty have a food taster?


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 29, 2009)

*Happy 2nd Gotcha Day Tony!

*It's been 2 years since you came into my home and my obsession with bunnies began!
I remember how little I knew at the time, and gradually learning how to take care of you.
You're such an important part of my life. I love how you are so sassy and opinionated.
I hope we have many more years together, full of binkies and treats and snuggles.

Thank you, Tony!
:hearts:bunnydance::bunnydance::hearts


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Happy (Belated) Gotcha Day, Tony! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:* Shake that binky butt-butt off!

I would have saw this sooner, but I went to bed at 8:00PM last night! h34r2


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Happy Gotcha day Tony!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 11, 2009)

Tony and Muffin are on Disapproving Rabbits today!!






http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/2009/06/muffin-and-tony.html


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty cool, disapproving airtime. ^


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Lookin' good & disapprovin'!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 11, 2009)

That's cool. Tony and Muffin are now famous.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 12, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Tony and Muffin are on Disapproving Rabbits today!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that look before! Makes you want to apologize to them about something!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 9, 2009)

New Petunia Pics!

Hello!





I may be getting a bit gray on the back,









But I know what the good stuff in life is!





Do you? HMMM?





I am also still a very busy girl,





and I have an adorable little hamster butt.





Bye!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 9, 2009)

Some newer pics of Tony and Muffin

















Bunny slippers:









Muffin does not approve:





Snuggles





Tony is cute:





And so is Muffin:





Oh no she melted!





Bunny butt:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 9, 2009)

Lastly, all Frida and Ben do is sit on the suitcase and disapprove ALL DAY LONG.






























Although sometimes Ben runs around looking cute:

















And Frida protects her tent:
Hello?




Not sure I like you being there...








GRRRR!! 




Did that scare you off?




No? Then I'll do it again! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!




Seriously, aren't you afraid of my tiny growls?




Well then,




I'll really let you have it!




*CHOMP!*


----------



## myheart (Sep 9, 2009)

At first I was just going to say that I need to re-allocate Muffin and Tony's bunny cuteness resources to my home, but after seeing all of the great pics, I think I need to make more room for more resources. I'll take them all, please, with a bit of Petunia cuteness on top! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 9, 2009)

I found Benjamin's petfinder page from so long ago!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10716235

(it's because I was feeling sentimental and wanted to send out updates to the rescues/shelters we've adopted from, to let them know how the bunnies are doing)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 9, 2009)

Those pictures are awesome! It's about time for an update!  I love the pictures of the wee ones disapproving on the suitcase. Is that their little perch? I love the bunny slippers pictures of Tony and Muffin, too. Petunia is a cutie (I miss having a hamster). The pictures of the Petunia-'tocks made me giggle.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 10, 2009)

Great pictures, looks like Frida and Ben disapprove of disapproving. Such cute bunny's.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks all! Glad you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 15, 2009)

I love all your pics here! What a gorgeous critter family you have! ^_^


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, not a lot of time to post pics. I have some, including some of a new cage, but I haven't loaded them up to photobucket or this site yet. Everybody is good, but the vet thinks Petunia has cystic ovaries, so her time here is limited. She is already a year and a half which is the life expectancy for her type of hamster, so I knew that was coming. I really love the specialists in this town, willing to work on any type of animal, even a tiny elderly hamster! She's still quite active and full of personality, although she doesn't like me much (never has). She does sleep more and more, it seems. I just hope she can live out her remaining time happily and without pain.

We've all made the first half of the Christmas journey to the families, which is tiring. They've been good bunnies so far, except they like to eat my parents' rug fringe!

For Christmas I made bunny cookies, which are a variation on the "Rabbit Smack Snacks" in the Amy Sedaris book. I used fresh kale, applesauce, pumpkin puree, pellets, oats, flax seed, and hay. Kale was put in the food processer, and the pellets, oats, and seeds were ground in a coffee grinder. All mixed together to make a wet but moldable dough, and baked on greased cookie sheets at 350 until dry. I also left them in the oven overnight after I turned it off to try out completely. They're good and crunchy, and all 4 like them!

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Claire, what breed is Ben? He is BEAUTIFUL!! So are your other bunnies of course 

Nice blog!


----------



## Victoria (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Funny bunnies - especially the two disapproving on the suitcase.
I also like the recipe for bunny cookies may be will try it one day. But with the history of my bunnies chocking I probably wont as it is hard stuff.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hows Petunia and why are you not updating your Blog? Are you too busy posting to the Board (totally appreciate your post)? 

Would love to see new photos and post of your family (love the stories that accompany them as well).


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry, yes I am too busy to post. I have some newer photos, and I've adopted a Syrian hamster named Phoebe. Unfortunately Petunia has passed away. She was very ill and I had to take her to the emergency vet to be put to sleep, despite my vets' best efforts to help her.


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear of Petunia - glad she was with you though.. also think Frida looks just like Opie at my Shelter (a little ND) who is SO super sweet and has the energy of the Energizer Bunny!

Great Blog - love your insight as well (truly appreciate your feedback).


----------



## Izhang (Mar 6, 2010)

Those dwarfies are adorable! Haha, my bun loves suitcases as well, although he likes chewing on them more. Don't they slip on the hardwood floor though?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 7, 2010)

I hope your schedule cools down some. Its hard to enjoy things when your so busy.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 10, 2010)

Just visiting, love the blog!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 10, 2010)

They do slip a lot, but we have lots of rugs down. I should really put some more pics up...


----------



## MILU (Jun 5, 2010)

tonyshuman wrote:


> Lastly, all Frida and Ben do is sit on the suitcase and disapprove ALL DAY LONG.



Of course I gotta say I'm having an overdose of cuteness on this website and your bunnies are so adorable! Petunia is cute, too! Every pic I see I've found the cutest bunny ever!! I guess MILU would be jealous if I told him how cute all these buns are!! 

I wonder why buns love suitcases so much. My bun does, too. He always sneaks in our "messy room" and goes stay on a suitcase, too... he seems to enjoy it more than soft chairs..


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 5, 2010)

D'awwww Frida and Benjamin are so stinkin' cute! Wookit how widdle they are! Ahem. Sorry. I couldn't resist. You have some very lovely bunnies. I request more Muffin-Tony pictures too


----------



## hln917 (Jun 5, 2010)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> D'awwww Frida and Benjamin are so stinkin' cute! Wookit how widdle they are! Ahem. Sorry. I couldn't resist. You have some very lovely bunnies. I request more Muffin-Tony pictures too


I second that!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh geez this blog is so out of date! I need to get my rear in gear!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2010)

Claire, Ben is the black one, right? He's so cute! I want to snuggle him and pet his teensy little ears. My first bunny was supposedly a Netherland Dwarf (he was way too big, ears were too long, wasn't even shaped like one...) and his markings were the same as Ben's, but brown. So sable marten. I can't help but love bunnies with otter and marten markings because of him.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 8, 2010)

Actually, Ben is gray and Frida is black. They're both so precious. I was just thinking the other day about how Ben is a perfect, well-behaved little bunny. He has really soft fur, is very sweet and doesn't try to get into trouble, doesn't fight, and loves to binky around. The others are great too in their own ways, Tony is binkying around Muffin right now (in between trying to find trouble), and Muffin does hilarious binkies, plus Frida is very funny in her grumpy ways. Muffin just sniffed my toes and ran off to dance a bit.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 8, 2010)

Aww Ben sounds like such a sweetie. He sounds like Neddie. Your bunnies sound wonderful! It's so fun to have multiple bunnies because you get to see all their different personalities. Ben is really cute, but I have to admit that Frida is even cuter! I think I need more pictures of Ben though so I can make an educated judgment


----------



## cheryl (Jun 9, 2010)

Claire...we need pictures..


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 9, 2010)

I know, I know. But my boss needs data!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 9, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I know, I know. But my boss needs data!


We're more important! So pictures....NOW!!


----------



## MILU (Jun 9, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> *tonyshuman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I know, I know. But my boss needs data!
> ...



LOL - I guess we all want to see more pix...


----------



## usawan (Jul 1, 2010)

i agree, more pictures ! your bunnies are absolutely adorable.

i'd love to see pictures of your new hamster too ! makes me want one again...my friend and i want to buy an entire cagefull of tiny dwarf hamsters and watch them run around all day. :biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 3, 2010)

I know, they're coming...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 3, 2010)

I was thinking about Ben and Frida this morning. I was making kissy noises at Toby while handing out craisins, and he was grunting back at me. It reminded me of how you made kissy noises and one of them grunted at you (I think it was your story). Then, Toby went and sat on his little stool and looked grumpy. It reminded me of Ben and Frida disapproving of everything from the suitcase!

We need updates, even if they are written ones! At your earliest convenience, of course!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 27, 2010)

OK, this is a short update, but it has pics of Benjamin dressed as a lobster, so it is a good one.



























He didn't enjoy it much, but he (and Frida) got a papaya tablet to make up for it.


----------



## myheart (Oct 28, 2010)

Awe... just makes me want to smooch the little disapproving grumpy lobster guy!!!:inlove: Such a little sweetheart!!

Thanks for the update-pics.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2010)

*squee!*

The disapproval is strong with this one! :shock:





He looks so grumpy, but I still want to pick him up and snorgle him! :biggrin2: Adorable update!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 28, 2010)

Love the pictures! Oh what a bunny will do for their slave.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 28, 2010)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> *squee!*
> 
> The disapproval is strong with this one! :shock:
> 
> ...


ROFL! Agreed, this is the MOST disapproving. It looks like a lobster is attacking him and Ben wants this silly lobster gone. He looks a bit purple in these pics as if it's a Halloween dye. So much goodness!


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 28, 2010)

Ahahahaha those pcitures are absolutely priceless :heartbeat:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 29, 2010)

So cute. Big grins for Benjamin's cooperation. Love the lobster appendages. Did they tickle? (those hanging things, brush them off, get them away!!) Smooches from here,
:biggrin:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 26, 2010)

aw, thanks!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 26, 2010)

That is a very cute Christmas card.


----------



## MILU (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know how I didn't see Benjamin's pics dressed as a lobster before... he looks great, he's such an "actor", hehe - it feels like he's really playing the lobster role. 
I hope you've been ok and that everything is ok with the buns too! :hug2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 29, 2011)

RIP sweet Benjamin
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=67590&forum_id=27


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm SO sorry to hear about poor Benjamin. Surely he enjoyed his life with you!

Bink Free Benjamin


----------



## MILU (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your loss!!! It's hard to translate it into words... I hope you and Frida get the strength that you need to cope with this moment...
I and everybody else will be praying for sweet Benjamin, that he goes to the best part of heaven, with all the other sweet animals that we love so much! 
:bunnyangel::bunnyangel::bunnyangel::bunnyangel::bunnyangel::angelandbunny::angel::rainbow::rip:ink iris:urplepansy:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 6, 2011)

*hugs*


----------

